# Peake Scan Code 90



## Rob91 (Nov 7, 2002)

My check engine light came on, and for the life of me I cannot find the list of codes and their meanings for the Peake Research scan tool. Does anyone know if the code list is online anywhere? If not, can someone tell me what the meaning of code 90 is? Thanks!


----------



## M3Pilot (Nov 5, 2002)

you may want to try www.blek.com/peake.php.

-steve


----------



## Rob91 (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Steve, but I tried that link and got a File not Found HTTP error.

Just in case anyone else loses their manual, I did find out that you can get a replacement manual/code list by sending a self addressed stamped (74 cents postage) envelope to :

Peake Research
Manuals
PO Box 28776
San Jose, CA 95159

Also, there is a Peake to BMW Factory Code conversion document on the Peake web site.

-Robert


----------



## M3Pilot (Nov 5, 2002)

oops. sorry 'bout that. the link had a period at the end of it causing the 404 error. the addr is:
www.blek.com/peake.php

-steve


----------



## Rob91 (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks Steve! That's awesome. Except for the fact that the description of the code is "EVAP large leak detected". That can't be good.


----------



## pcimh123 (Nov 23, 2008)

which peake is it r5fcx2 or something else


----------

